# s14



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I dunno why you would post an s14 in the s13 section but..... Good front end conversion. I'm not one for poseurification but well.. Looks like things were put together with care. I hope there is an RB under the hood.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

interesting..


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i don't see any plumbing for an FMIC. i hope it's due to the shadow. it'd be a serious shame for a car like that to have a stock KA under the hood.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

agreed


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i have to agree with you guys. there had better be an RB under that hood, preferably the RB26. but i think it looks pretty good overall. nice and clean.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you can see where all his money goes into....its probably an auto too. all show car i think.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

the reason why i didnt post in the s14 cuz nobody freaking goes there. well, hardly. i just thought i'd share it wit yall. and i agree, there better be an rb26 in it.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh, its not your car. Okay... you threw me for a loop there. Well good find then. And if there isn't any sort of DET under that hood, I hope he/she hits a huge speed bump at 60mph catapulting the skyline fascia onto the side of the road. The skyline is a precious artifact not to be disgraced like that. But if you think about it...at least its on a 240. I'm just glad its not on a civic or accord. Then I'd grab the lynch mobb and hit the road to burninate it.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

"burninating the countryside!" TROGDOR!

and thats not a bad conversion, either


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i agree opium, at least it aint a honda. im sure he or she has a rb/sr under it, you dont look that good without beefing it up.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

if they dont have an SR/RB in there, lets hope one is on the way...plus, that job loks real well done, the sides are molded in and everything...did anyone notice the GT-R sticker on the windsheild and grill...if an RB26ETT isnt in it...then the owner needs to crash it, survive, and know its cause no RB26 was in it...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

where is the pic from, maybe we can hunt down the owner and ask what engine is in that.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

whats with the monster truck ride height?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

haha, lol, monster truck. he spent all his money on the exterior, that he has nothing left, so its stock suspension...hahaha, or, he really cares about suspension travel.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

maybe he goes off roading with it


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

he's probably one of those 'wuss' kind of people who dont want their bumpers to get fucked up so they slow the fuck down on every bump and i dont know where this was taken.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i don't know about you, but regardless of what kind of bumper or how much money was put into cosmetics of my car, i still go slow over speed bumps, coming out stores, going into stores, etc. to me, it's simple common sense so you don't fuck up your car. maybe you like doing that, i guess. *shrugs*

i agree, he could definitely put that car down at least another inch. get a tiny bit of tucking going on or something. better rims wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

It should be a bees dick off the ground. You should see my original veilside front bar. Not pretty as I had an altercation with a tree root.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i go slow over speed bumps and i got a stock 240sx...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

i think everybody does slow down unless they like replacing suspensions,rims and front bumpers for some odd reason


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> whats with the monster truck ride height?


thats not monster truck ride height. Check out my old b13 sentra


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> thats not monster truck ride height. Check out my old b13 sentra


NICE!!! you always got a picture not matter what the situation is...good one


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahahah that I do


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> hahahah that I do


tru dat :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

cha cha cha cha chop


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

for some reason, that conversion pic is screaming photoshop to me.. but, as for the monster b-13.. i dunno.. my old b-12 was pretty monster-truck-ish. :-D


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OniFactor said:


> for some reason, that conversion pic is screaming photoshop to me.. but, as for the monster b-13.. i dunno.. my old b-12 was pretty monster-truck-ish. :-D


it looks pretty real to me.. and if it's a photoshopl.. wow.


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> it looks pretty real to me.. and if it's a photoshopl.. wow.


i think it's because of how pixelated the line between the hood and fender looks, compared to the rest, and then the really really smooth-to-the-point-of-being-blurry paint, right next to it.. but.. then again, it might just be my 5 year old monitors playing tricks on my eyes.. but... who knows. it's still puuurrrddddddyyy. lol


----------

